# Contemporary composers who are children of the Late Romanticism



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Contemporary composers whose works strictly grow out of the Late Romanticism, are its continuation or a subtle evolution and not a revolution.
Are there such composers at all? 
If so, please list such composers and such works. (I am mainly interested in instrumental orchestral works.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try Alexander Brincken's fourth symphony.



Spoiler


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you Mr. Art Rock, this symphony is what I am looking for. I will gladly know other recommendations.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Thomas Schmidt-Kowalski is a Romantic through and through.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Richard Kastle - there's something "attractive" about his showmanship, like a rock star of today.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

Although he died in 1974, Kurt Atterberg certainly fits this description. In fact, I don't think he even evolved or revolved much away from/beyond late romanticism. His symphonies are sometimes melodically a bit weak, but his composition and harmony writing are very good.
Sorry if 1974 is not contemporary enough for you.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Finnissy’s Grieg Quintettsatz


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Wolfgang Rihm Fremde Szenen II


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Cassandra Miller Bel Canto 


__
https://soundcloud.com/cassandra-miller-composer%2Fbel-canto-kore


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Henri Pousseur Dichterliebereigentraum


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Heinz Holliger Romancendres


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh sorry, I just read the first post - I don’t do orchestral stuff.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Thomas Oboe Lee (b.1945)
Violin Concerto (2009) - Irina Muresanu (violin), Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose








Violin Concerto (2009), by Thomas Oboe Lee


2 track album




thomasoboelee.bandcamp.com





Many recordings of his compositions, including the BMOP album, symphonies, string quartets, etc. are available as name your price on his bandcamp page. They are very melodic, well-crafted, and expressive.


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

Alla Pavlova
Thomas Schmidt-Kowalski
Alexander Brincken 
Michael Kurek


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Martin Scherber (1907 – 1974) is possibly another one. Though too old to be contemporary, he may be interesting to you. One of the children of Bruckner who evolved in an individualistic direction with his "metamorphosis symphonies."


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Try Alexander Brincken's fourth symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Interesting that you should mention this symphony as I had an email today from Alexander to say that the symphony would be broadcast on NDR Kultur on 16 November at 6:05pm CET. I hope many listen and decide to buy the CD, perhaps then some company will decide to record one of his other symphonies.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Yeah, all my favorites: Zilinskis, Rautavaara, Atterberg, maybe Ravel and Ireland too.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Roman Kim* is an obvious heir of the late romantic Eugène Ysaÿe. Hear Kim's Ballade Dies Irae for violin solo




Kim is a fully mature composer, check his other pieces. While all present violinist is West Europe are heirs of Ysaÿe, composers are much more rare.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Bernard Andrès* fits easily in the "late romantic" category. He's a harpist, he composes for his instrument possibly in group with others.

Check here for *"Chants d'arrière-saison" for harp and bassoon*




There it's *"Elegie pour la mort d'un berger"*, for harp


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you all for participating in the thread. My favorites are Alexander Brincken and Thomas Schmidt-Kowalski, so I will gladly discover other similar composers.
Of course, other composers who in your opinion are part of the topic of the thread are also welcome.


----------

